# Bookmark Shortcuts On Desktop?



## Bronson7 (Jun 2, 2006)

Linux noob here with PCLinuxOS installed on slaved drive. Is there a way to put my bookmarks on my desktop? For example: I'd like to put the Tech Support Forum on the desktop, just click on it, and I'm there. That would be great if it's possible. Thanks.
Bronson7


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Bronson -
I don't have a PCLOS machine right here in front of me to verify, but Firefox bookmarks should act the same in PCLOS as they do in Windows.
Anyway, try this.

In Firefox, go to Bookmarks>Organize Bookmarks. Find the bookmark you want to move to the desktop. Grab a corner of the Firefox window and drag it aside a bit so you can see your desktop. Left-click on the bookmark and drag it out into the desktop. Let it go. 

That's all I had to do in Win2000 and I'm pretty sure that Firefox will have the same functionality in PCLOS.

Good luck


----------



## Bronson7 (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks Bartender. That doesn't work. I just found the solution. Go to site, right click on desktop, new, point to URL, copy and paste URL into box, click OK, and viola. No fancy icon but it works fine. Thanks. We made a valiant effort.
Bronson7


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Another way is to click and drag the icon (to the left of the address)onto the desktop.


----------

